# Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo (with upskirts) vids collection



## mcol (6 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Upskirt @ Buongiorno Cielo 20/01/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 

 

100 MB - 6'52" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files 

------------------

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 22/11/11*



 

 




 

 



12 MB - 51" - 704x400 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files 

---------------------------

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 18/01/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 



54,8 MB - 3'48" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files 

-----------------------------------

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 19/01/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



75,3 MB - 5'13" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files 

---------------------------------------

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 23/01/12*

(bonus for foot fetishists: yoga instructor's feet  )


 

 




 

 

 
----


 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 

 

157 MB - 9'38" - 1024x576 - XviD - MP3

Deposit Files 

---------------------------------------

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 24/01/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



99,7 MB - 6'08" - 1024x576 - XviD - MP3

Deposit Files 

-------------------------------------

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 27/01/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 



59 MB - 4'04" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files 

--------------------------------

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 30/01/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 



91 MB - 5'36" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3 

Deposit Files 

--------------------------------------

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 31/01/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



162 MB - 9'58" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files 

------------------------------------

*Paola Saluzzi - upskirt @ Buongiorno Cielo 01/02/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



133 MB - 8'10" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3 

Deposit Files 

-----------------------------------

*Paola Saluzzi - upskirt @ Buongiorno Cielo 02/02/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



104 MB - 6'26"- 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files 

--------------------------------------

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 03/02/12*

feat. Tania Zamparo



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



129 MB - 7'58"- 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (7 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - upskirt @ Buongiorno Cielo 07/02/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 

 

81 MB - 4'57" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## stuftuf (7 Feb. 2012)

wollte einfach nur :thx: sagen


----------



## mcol (8 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 08/02/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



154 MB - 9'28" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (9 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 09/02/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

85,8 MB - 5'16" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mann4321 (10 Feb. 2012)

feuriges Weib mit vielen Reizen :-()


----------



## mcol (11 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - upskirt @ Buongiorno Cielo 10/02/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

100 MB - 6'09" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (14 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 13/02/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

95 MB - 5'51" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (15 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 14/02/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

131 MB - 8'03" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (16 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 15/02/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 



72,8 MB - 4'29" - 1024x756 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (17 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 16/02/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

93 MB - 5'43" - 1024x576 - XviD - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (18 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 17/02/12*

feat. Anita Caprioli



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

97,5 MB - 6'00" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (21 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 20/02/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

70,9 MB - 4'22" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (21 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 21/02/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 

 

77,3 MB - 4'45" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (26 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 22/02/12*

feat. Maria Grazia Cucinotta



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

148 MB - 9'08" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (26 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 23/02/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

64,4 MB - 3'58" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (26 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - upskirt @ Buongiorno Cielo 24/02/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

97 MB - 5'57" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (27 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 27/02/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

73 MB - 4'29" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (29 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 28/02/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

83,4 MB - 5'07" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (29 Feb. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 29/02/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

87,3 MB - 5'22" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (3 März 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 02/03/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

75 MB - 4'38" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (6 März 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 05/03/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

110 MB - 6'48" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (6 März 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 06/03/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

90 MB - 5'32" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (8 März 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - upskirt @ Buongiorno Cielo 07/03/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

67,4 MB - 4'09" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (11 März 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 08-09/03/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

119 MB - 7'21" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (17 März 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 16/03/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 

 

85,4 MB - 5'16" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (23 März 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 19/03/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

78,4 MB - 4'48" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files

----------

*Bonus: Francesca De Luca (yoga instructor) - Buongiorno Cielo 19/03/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

130 MB - 8'02" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (23 März 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 20/03/12*

feat. Francesca Inaudi (stockings)



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

107 MB - 6'35" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (23 März 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 21/03/12*

feat. Petra Loreggian



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

81,3 MB - 5'00" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (27 März 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 26/03/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

126 MB - 7'48" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

http://depositfiles.com/files/t0uku4zhm


----------



## mcol (31 März 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 28-29/03/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

110 MB - 6'49" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (11 Apr. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 02/04/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

64 MB - 3'56" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files 


Bonus: *Francesca De Luca - Buongiorno Cielo 02/04/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

110 MB - 6'47" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (11 Apr. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 03/04/12*

feat. Stefania Fiorucci, Sophia Loren, Dita Von Teese, Cinzia Tani



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

135 MB - 8'37" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (12 Apr. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 10/04/12*

feat. Stefania Fiorucci, Simona Samarelli



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



83 MB - 5'06" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (13 Apr. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 11-12/04/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

81 MB - 5'00" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (14 Apr. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 13/04/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

82 MB - 5'03" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (17 Apr. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 16/04/12*

feat. Vanessa Gravina



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

103 MB - 6'24" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files

----------

Bonus: *Francesca De Luca - Buongiorno Cielo 16/04/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



143 MB - 8'48" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (18 Apr. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 18/04/12*

feat. Stefania Fiorucci



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

93 MB - 5'43" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (23 Apr. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 19-23/04/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

94 MB - 5'48" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (27 Apr. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 24-26/04/12*

feat. Stefania Fiorucci



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

164 MB - 10'09" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (28 Apr. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 27/04/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 

 

63 MB - 3'53" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (4 Mai 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 30/04/12*

feat. Stefania Fiorucci



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



107 MB - 6'37" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files

---------

Bonus: *Francesca De Luca - Buongiorno Cielo 30/04/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

87,6 MB - 5'22" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (5 Mai 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 02-03/05/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

92,5 MB - 5'42" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (5 Mai 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 04/05/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



69,3 MB - 4'15" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (12 Mai 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 08-09/05/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



112 MB - 6'52" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (15 Mai 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 10/05/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

144 MB - 7'46" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (16 Mai 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 11/05/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 



107 MB - 5'19" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files

----------

Bonus: *Francesca De Luca - Buongiorno Cielo 14/05/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

114 MB - 7'03" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (16 Mai 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - upskirt @ Buongiorno Cielo 15/05/12*

feat. Vanessa Palombini (Pilates instructor)



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

85 MB - 5'13" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (17 Mai 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 16/05/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

83 MB - 5'04" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (24 Mai 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 18-21-22/05/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 




 



126 MB - 7'49" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

Deposit Files


----------



## mcol (29 Mai 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 28/05/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

50 MB - 3'05" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

Bonus: *Francesca De Luca - Buongiorno Cielo 28/05/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

84,4 MB - 5'10" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (2 Juni 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 29/05/12*

feat. Stefania Fiorucci



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 


123 MB - 7'36" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

Bonus: *Vanessa Palombini - Buongiorno Cielo 29/05/12*



 

 




 

 




 

 



72,4 MB - 4'26" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (11 Juni 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 23-31/05/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

145 MB - 8'57" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (12 Juni 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - upskirt @ Buongiorno Cielo 01-05-06/06/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

132 MB - 8'11" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (15 Juni 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 07-08/06/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

127 MB - 7'53" - 1024x576 - Xvid AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (22 Juni 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 11->19/06/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

168 MB - 10'26" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

Bonus: *Vanessa Palombini - Buongiorno Cielo 12/06/12*

feat. Paola Saluzzi



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

72,8 MB - 4'30" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (8 Juli 2012)

*Francesca De Luca, Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 25/06/12*

feat. Cinzia Lombardi



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

120 MB - 7'22" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (10 Juli 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 20-22/06/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

124 MB - 7'43" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## streti (12 Juli 2012)

Schöne Einblicke; vielen Dank


----------



## mcol (18 Juli 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 26/06/12*

feat. Stefania Fiorucci



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 

 

101 MB - 6'15" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles

----------

Bonus: *Vanessa Palombini - Buongiorno Cielo 26/06/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 

 

83,7 MB - 5'07" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (25 Juli 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 27-28/06/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

126 MB - 7'46" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## mcol (11 Sep. 2012)

*Paola Saluzzi - Buongiorno Cielo 29/06/12*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 

72,4 MB - 4'27" - 1024x576 - XviD AVI - MP3

DepositFiles


----------



## krasavec25 (1 Dez. 2012)

nice, 
Danke schön


----------



## orew (6 Jan. 2013)

Wollte auch gerne mal danke sagen


----------



## LW234 (7 Jan. 2013)

thanks great vids.


----------

